# Atlanta Predraft Showcase



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Pro Prospects Come to Atlanta Looking to Fulfill Dreams

Atlanta, Georgia – 80 current and former college standouts will swarm into the Hive at Life College in Marietta, Georgia for the first annual Atlanta Pre-Draft Showcase from beginning Wednesday May 21st. 

Over 20 representatives from the NBA, NBDL, CBA and various International leagues will be in attendance scouting out the 80 invitation only players. The event hopes to place each of the players participating into the professional ranks. 

Milton Barnes, Woody Garrett and Justin Young are the creators of the Pre-Draft Showcase and will run the events. Barnes is the former coach of the first ever NBDL champion Greenville Groove and most recently of the Harlem Globetrotters. He brings 20 years of coaching experience to the event, which will help bring out the skills of these prospects. Garrett is a well known and respected basketball trainer in the Southeast and has worked with thousands of players of the last two decades. Young is an Atlanta based writer for NBADraft.net. 

Current and former NBA, CBA and other professional players will also assist in the running of the event.

The showcase will feature early entry NBA draft prospects Richard Jeter of Atlanta Metro College, Jonathan Hargett of West Virginia and Alassane Savadogo from Burkina Faso in Africa. Several other All Americans and All Conference performers, including more than a two dozen players from the state of Georgia will be in attendance as well. 

University of Georgia star Ezra Williams returns to his hometown of Marietta and is one of the top guards at the showcase. The 6-4 guard was second in scoring for the Bulldogs, averaging 16.6 points per game and is coming off his second straight All SEC season. 

The four day showcase is free and open to the public, with doors opening at 8 AM. The camp concludes Saturday the 24th. 

###

Players participating:

Wayne Wallace, Virginia Union
Kenyon Booker, Shaw 
Patrick Pope, St. Augustine’s
Tim Washington, Bowie State 
David Bailey, Loyola (Chicago)
Jermaine Brown, Minnesota State 
Anthony Johnson, Louisiana Lafayette
Ronnie Newman, Grand Canyon
Dante Garner, Grand Canyon
Vernard Hollins, Wright St.
Damon James
Willie Deane, Purdue
Solomon Hughes, California
Josh Morgan, Gannon University
Justin Cornell, Central Methodist
Alvin Bateman, Oklahoma Baptist
Dinasio Gomez, Arkansas
Ryan Prillman, Eastern Michigan Univ.
Brandon Spann, Tulane 
Waitari Marsh, Tulane 
Terrell Riggs, Detroit Mercy
Cornelius Robinson, Central Michigan
Jonathan Collins, Richmond
Wayne Hinton, Johnson C. Smith
David Williams, Oklahoma Baptist
*Alassane Savadogo, Africa
Souley Kader, Africa
Francis Kabore, Africa
Demetrius Alexander, Alabama
Kendrick Alloway, Georgia State 
Carlos Andarade, Queens College
Taron Barker
Alonzo Barkley
Earl Barron, Memphis
DeAntwan Beasley, Tennessee Tech
Timothy Black
Elijah Booker
Darrell Cooper, Georgia State
Kevin Crosby
Leroy Davis, Georgia State 
Ben Dewar
Odie McDonald, Georgia State
Donte Gardner
Kyle Gribble, Carson-Newman 
Djuan Hankins, Wingate 
Ray Harrison, Georgia
Joe Harrison, Georgia College
Antonio Henderson, Murray State 
Aaron Jessup
*Richard Jeter, Atlanta Metro
Rodney Keener, Georgia College
Markel King, Georgia State
Ralph Martin, Tennessee State
Chris Massie, Memphis
Xavier Morton, Clark Atlanta
Curtis Nash, UNC Charlotte 
Cedric Patton, Georgia State 
William Rice, Clark Atlanta
Terrance Slater, Western Michigan
Kenny Smith, Morehouse College
Marco Spears, Johnson C. Smith 
Derrick Stroud, Clayton State
Thomas Terrell, Georgia State 
Don Tillman
Courtney Tusk
Jay Wells, Indiana State
Kevin Williams
Robert Williams
Ezra Williams, Georgia 
Kenyon Lake, N.C. Central
Andre Smith, UNC Ashville 
Robbie Joyner, UNC Ashville
Robert Martin, High Point
Calvin Wagner, Jacksonville University
D.A. Layne, Georgia
Eugene Christopher, Troy State
Robert Bukvic, Germany


----------

